# Wasn't Betty White terrific?



## peach (May 9, 2010)

Being Mother's day and all..

and, sadly, I'm too old to have stayed up to watch it all... she was great..  never missed a mark!

Have always loved SNL.. just wish it was on at 8 pm..


----------



## FM William Burns (May 9, 2010)

Watched up to after JZ sang the New York song and she was excellent especally that McGruber bleep.

Here is a segment I missed:

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/scared-straight/17wnutrgn

BTW I like AK's version of the song better.


----------



## jpranch (May 9, 2010)

betty who?


----------



## cda (May 9, 2010)

finaly had a good snl., sure miss the old ones!!!!!!!!!! when they were funny and made since


----------



## Alias (May 10, 2010)

Betty White is such a hoot!  88 1/2 and she didn't miss a mark!  Loved the NPR/muffin skit.  I set the dvr and recorded it, just in case I did fall asleep.

Sue, on the frontier


----------

